# Tahquomenon river access



## countryhigh1963 (Jan 16, 2006)

could anyone tell me were I could get a map of boat access for the Tahquomenon river?


----------



## Den D (Dec 21, 2009)

There are only two above the falls, Mcfee's Landing (public launch site) NE of Newberry. And Kallio's landing 9.5 miles north of Hulbert on the north Hulbert Road


----------



## YELLERLAB (Oct 21, 2009)

One below the falls, at the rivermouth. Public launch, part of the state campground.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Not sure I've ever come across a map showing the access points. There's access at Natalie Campground west of Newberry if you want to go further up river. Take County Rd 405 (Dollarville Rd) north off of M-28 and look for the sign on the left. I'm assuming you're looking to fish the areas the previous posts have listed and I think that's it. There aren't many.


----------

